# Aporte de Vumetro con mas de 1 led por db



## zxeth (Dic 28, 2010)

Bueno como dice el titulo aca dejo un vumetro que construi yo el cual trate de arreglarmelas. Este fue simulado y echo en la realidad, solo que para dicipar los 10 volts restantes se necesita un lindo disipador con ventilacion forzada. Tambien se puede hacer con mosfets, pero eso se lo dejo a otro ya que (porque no me especializo en la carrera electronica, talvez mas adelante si) no se muy bien como funcionan, solo se que se activan por voltaje y no por corriente como los transistores.

Aca les dejo el diagrama y la imagen de como quedo el mio, talvez mañana suba videos 














Ha casi me olvidaba, el potenciometro se pone previamente para ver el voltaje que llega a los leds, una vez que llegue al voltaje deseado se reemplaza por una resistencia, se hace esto ya que cambia el voltaje mientras mas leds pongas, osea mas leds menos voltaje.


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Bueno como dice el titulo aca dejo un vumetro que construi yo el cual trate de arreglarmelas. Este fue simulado y echo en la realidad, solo que para dicipar los 10 volts restantes se necesita un lindo disipador con ventilacion forzada. Tambien se puede hacer con mosfets, pero eso se lo dejo a otro ya que (porque no me especializo en la carrera electronica, talvez mas adelante si) no se muy bien como funcionan, solo se que se activan por voltaje y no por corriente como los transistores.
> 
> Aca les dejo el diagrama y la imagen de como quedo el mio, talvez mañana suba videos
> 
> ...



Buen trabajo, si armas un arreglo de los leds en serie y paralelo mejoras la eficiencia.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 28, 2010)

si ya se, pero no tenia ganas de cablear , seria mejor poner 5vcc o 3vcc en la entrada del led, el tema es que tenia los 12v que uso con el cooler, entonces no tenia que tirar mas cables de la fuente al ampli


----------

